# Roof Vinyl - Fin in the way..



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey whats up, 

So I'm going to be installing the roof vinyl on my 2010 VW CC and I want to know has anyone else done with the that damn fin in the way? I understand to remove the fin that I'll have to remove the headliner...is there any other way around this or has anyone had a success installation WITH the fin on? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

CCLarry said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but what do you mean


i meant this...


----------



## baye (May 6, 2009)

I'd assume you would have to cut a small hole to let the fin poke through, then lay down the rest of the film around it and cut away the excess carefully around the base.


----------



## torpeau (Aug 22, 2009)

Amazing what people will do to a really beautiful car.


----------



## Pookie64 (May 9, 2012)

torpeau said:


> Amazing what people will do to a really beautiful car.


:thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm thinking to do he same, and i see only one option of cutting the fin trhu the vinyl...


----------



## Grigor (Oct 6, 2011)

My guy just cut around the fin and made that part two pieces 
Oh btw always try to keep the vinyl clean and never put wax on it otherwise it'll fade like mine lol


----------



## Cpartipilo (Jul 19, 2012)

The fin is held by a single nut, is really simple to remove. 
The problem is that to get to that nut you have to drop the headliner which is a pain to remove :banghead:
i was looking into changing my antenna to the one that has the GPS antenna incorporated. i dropped the idea once i saw the amount of work involved but it is totally doable. Search here for headliner and you should find a couple threads that talk about it.

BTW, you wont be able to remove the headliner, just drop it to get to the nut. To remove the headliner you need to remove the windshield. :screwy:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

vwkonig said:


>


Oh, I know that roof 

Just another angle


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Grigor said:


> My guy just cut around the fin and made that part two pieces
> Oh btw always try to keep the vinyl clean and never put wax on it otherwise it'll fade like mine lol


Will def. rememebr NOT to wax lol. that sucks. 



Cpartipilo said:


> The fin is held by a single nut, is really simple to remove.
> The problem is that to get to that nut you have to drop the headliner which is a pain to remove :banghead:
> i was looking into changing my antenna to the one that has the GPS antenna incorporated. i dropped the idea once i saw the amount of work involved but it is totally doable. Search here for headliner and you should find a couple threads that talk about it.
> 
> BTW, you wont be able to remove the headliner, just drop it to get to the nut. To remove the headliner you need to remove the windshield. :screwy:


WTF...wow, yeah never mind about removing the antenna lol :banghead::banghead::banghead: that's just ...well...stooopid. that they did that. 



pEAkfrEAk said:


> Oh, I know that roof
> 
> Just another angle


haha, sorry for stealing your pic...came up on google search. love it even more now with the new angle, thanks! :beer::beer::laugh::laugh:


----------



## pEAkfrEAk (Nov 15, 2009)

vwkonig said:


> haha, sorry for stealing your pic...came up on google search. love it even more now with the new angle, thanks! :beer::beer::laugh::laugh:


no problem  if it helps you to find a decision everything is fine :thumbup:


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

got a quote today.. 175 bux.. no warranty on it....  i thnk its too much..
some1 got wrap on mk6 frm same company, wasn't happy abt the job arount the antena....


----------



## pop and lock (Apr 13, 2003)

A friend of mine that does vinyl wrapping for a living did this for me and cut around the antenna...looked great until the sun was on it for a couple of hrs and it started to peel back around the antenna...I would recommend either taking the antenna off or not doing it.

Also I don't know how much truth there is in having to remove the windshield to take the headliner out...having owned several 4 dr sedans I took the headliners out of them to be re-covered...I removed the seats and with a little bit of bending(the headliner will flex a little) I removed/installed them with no trouble. Not saying it will work with the CC but I can't imagine that you'd have to remove the windshield in order to do so...you will have to remove the a,b,c pillars tho :beer:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

You can remove the antenna without taking down the entire headliner. (Be careful not to lose the metal trim clip by the rear window.)


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Los1 said:


> You can remove the antenna without taking down the entire headliner. (Be careful not to lose the metal trim clip by the rear window.)


Can you tell me exactly how? I'm still trying to get this installed. 

Anyone in the Miami area know where i can do this???

Thanks! :beer:


----------



## Los1 (Feb 25, 2012)

vwkonig said:


> Can you tell me exactly how? I'm still trying to get this installed.
> 
> Anyone in the Miami area know where i can do this???
> 
> Thanks! :beer:


Send a PM


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Still trying to find someone around the miami area that would install the vinyl for me...does anyone know of a company/person that would do this for me? 

Thanks!


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Just paint it!!!!


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Just paint it!!!!


I'm about to lol, I cant find anyone who would do this in the miami area...still going to look.


----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

baye said:


> I'd assume you would have to cut a small hole to let the fin poke through, then lay down the rest of the film around it and cut away the excess carefully around the base.


This is how they would do it if you took it to a vinyl shop, no reason to go through the trouble of lowering the headliner. There should be plenty of places in the miami area.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

So question...does anyone know how to install the roof vinyl that is miami and doesn't want to charge me over 100 bucks :banghead::banghead:

Please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

man after I read the thread, I think I'm going back to do the plasti-dip roof again... this time with spray gun....


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

siili said:


> man after I read the thread, I think I'm going back to do the plasti-dip roof again... this time with spray gun....


^This. Cheap and much easier.


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

siili said:


> man after I read the thread, I think I'm going back to do the plasti-dip roof again... this time with spray gun....





Turb02 said:


> ^This. Cheap and much easier.


 This is true but I already have the roof vinyl so might as well install it just need to find someone that wont charge me over 100 bucks :banghead:


----------



## siili (May 12, 2013)

vwkonig said:


> This is true but I already have the roof vinyl so might as well install it just need to find someone that wont charge me over 100 bucks :banghead:


 you have vinyl already? I did window tinting so I think same method shrink to fit curves etc. I would give you hand to help you but I'm in NY.... call around and see if any tint shop will do it around 100..


----------



## vwkonig (Jul 27, 2012)

siili said:


> you have vinyl already? I did window tinting so I think same method shrink to fit curves etc. I would give you hand to help you but I'm in NY.... call around and see if any tint shop will do it around 100..


 yup, 3M glossy black. I got the got stuff :thumbup::thumbup: lol 

The procedure should be the same but most people say they can't or if they do, they want to charge 150+.


----------

